

Jeff Atwood is a muppet - marvelley
http://marvelley.com/2012/06/30/jeff-atwood-is-a-muppet/

======
wulczer
All this drama reminds me of this excellent phrase:

<https://twitter.com/agentdero/status/174965036928868352>

    
    
      Let's argue about whether Haskell or Clojure is better
      while somebody else ships products using PHP and duct tape.

------
tptacek
I clicked through in the slim hope that this post would be a revelation about
Atwood's actual identity (which one? what color?) but, no, it's just pitiful
and insulting nerd chest thumping.

I hope (a) I've saved others an otherwise irresistible click and (b) that's
it's obvious that I flagged.

~~~
spitfire
Fraggles.

The conversation over WHICH muppet various tech-celebs might be would be more
entertaining than weather they actually are muppets. This is a conversation
that needs to be had.

------
FuzzyDunlop
_I try to make sure anything I talk about is well researched, because an
baseless opinion is worthless [...]_

...

 _Jeff doesn’t seem to know much about PHP. I’d guess he’s read some posts
about it [...]_

Maybe some actual research would have removed the guesswork from that
assertion.

------
Pewpewarrows
If you're going to write an article going after Jeff Atwood for criticizing
PHP, you probably shouldn't host it on a poorly-written PHP website that can't
establish a database connection. You're not helping your case.

~~~
marvelley
Heh, yeah, not the best. But my lack of investment in a decent server would be
a problem regardless of my choice of blog software ;)

------
Argorak
tl;dr: author is displeased with Jeffs latest PHP rant and decides that its
time for an ad-hominem attack. Rare in actual substance.

------
secoif
Author's primary argument is that Atwood is ignorant of PHP, but provides no
evidence author isn't ignorant of everything but PHP.

I guess if you've lived in a box your whole life, a slightly bigger box must
seem pretty good. Don't knock my box, you should have seen how small the last
one was.

------
slyphon
This idiot just proves most of this: <http://two-
pi-r.livejournal.com/622760.html>

    
    
      If you just want to stick up for your "favorite" PHP
      framework simply because it's the only f**king thing
      that you know, then go f**k yourself with a hand grenade.
      There are very good reasons I am advising you not to write
      new things in this f**king completely broken piece of shit,
      and security is only one of them.
    

Amen.

------
herval
A man criticizes a technology. You spend your time not only criticizing a man,
but self-promoting in search of thumbs-ups. Way to go, Craig... You're a
muppet.

------
craigvn
Most developers still think language and framework is important. Mostly it
isn't. Jeff just has a higher soapbox. Use Java, PHP, .NET, RoR, Python, it
doesn't really matter.

------
btian
Website is down

~~~
xentronium
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://marvelley.com/2012/06/30/jeff-
atwood-is-a-muppet/&hl=en&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

Text cache.

~~~
njloof
"The most glaring statement in the entire article is this one:"

WHICH ONE? WHICH ONE?

------
rsanchez1
Well, somebody is starving for attention.

